
Amazon acquires meeting-productivity startup Do to expand Chime - ttam
https://techcrunch.com/2017/03/08/amazon-can-do-chime/
======
benedictlewis
From their shutdown blog post [0], it looks like they gave users just 9 days
warning before they deleted all user data. Also, the login link (still present
in the header) takes you to a page they seem to have forgotten to add content
to [1].

[0] [http://blog.do.com/post/157299307009/announcing-our-next-
cha...](http://blog.do.com/post/157299307009/announcing-our-next-chapter)

[1] [https://www.do.com/login](https://www.do.com/login)

------
skolos
I'm curious how much of this startup value is just in domain name.

~~~
yojo
They might not own it...

Salesforce had the domain in 2013, and was an investor in Do.com. The domain
may have been on loan/lease.

I previously worked at a startup that was using a domain on a "rent to own"
basis. I suspect something similar here.

~~~
simplehuman
Interesting! Do you have any info how terms of these leases look like?

~~~
kareemm
Noah Kagan did a podcast on the deal he made to buy Sumo.com. Not a straight
lease but more like a payment plan. He talks about how Mint.com was purchased
this way too.

[https://itunes.apple.com/us/podcast/noah-kagan-presents-
form...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/podcast/noah-kagan-presents-formerly-the-
inflection-point/id1187402810?mt=2#)

~~~
eldavido
This sounds like seller financing, it's very common in real estate
transactions and other large asset purchases.

------
brilliantcode
I wonder how much they got acquired for. It seems to have been in an early
stage? 2-10 employees from the screenshot in the article.

------
cammio
google g suite competition? next add file collaboration or buy dropbox.
mailbox chat ...

------
taco_emoji
That headline is incredibly hard to parse.

~~~
ganfortran
Well the founders are kinda of stupid to choose 'Do' as their company name,
showing zero awareness of SEO. Maybe it is not far in the future, until The
startup emerges...!

~~~
nerdponx
There's something to be said for the dot-com-era fad of actually having "dot
com" in your company name.

